# Why does my bearded dragon keep licking me!



## tracey_H_

Hi iv had miley for coming up to 6 weeks now,and it couldnt be going better.Cant believe how cute and funny she is! She loves coming out,especially at night when its lights out for cuddles.But the last couple of nights she has started to snuggle up round my neck,and keeps licking my ear! it dosent really bother my apart from tickling lol,but im just wondering why she is doing this?


----------



## Joe-Seff

tracey_H_ said:


> Hi iv had miley for coming up to 6 weeks now,and it couldnt be going better.Cant believe how cute and funny she is! She loves coming out,especially at night when its lights out for cuddles.But the last couple of nights she has started to snuggle up round my neck,and keeps licking my ear! it dosent really bother my apart from tickling lol,but im just wondering why she is doing this?


They taste everything with there tongues, perfectly normal behavior (u must have nice tasting ears) :lol2:


----------



## tracey_H_

lol as long as they dont taste of locusts i dont mind! Think she likes going round my neck as its a nightmare getting her of to put back in her viv.Iv seen her lick everything when going for a wander but has never erm tasted me before:blush:


----------



## Klymax

Shes just trying to get a feel for her surroundings its nothing to be worried about,

if anything embrace it, its also a sign of love and respect shows shes not scared of you.


----------



## tracey_H_

Klymax said:


> Shes just trying to get a feel for her surroundings its nothing to be worried about,
> 
> if anything embrace it, its also a sign of love and respect shows shes not scared of you.


 Awwww we have got pretty close very quick! she has a lovely personality! will just try and not think about what she has been eating when she does it!


----------



## Klymax

Just remember always remember to wash thouroughly after handling her though.


----------



## tracey_H_

Yep we do,i also keep a bottle of antibacterial gel by her viv,which iv nagged my daughter into using everytime now as she handles her to.


----------



## Rthompson

yup, they usually lick everything, mine do.. lmao


----------



## Klymax

thats actually a fantastic idea, i MUST get some of that, haha


god i feel like such a dunce now xD


----------



## Rthompson

Klymax said:


> thats actually a fantastic idea, i MUST get some of that, haha
> 
> 
> god i feel like such a dunce now xD


Hand Sanitizer is the way forward! Get with the programme : victory::lol2: haha


----------



## tracey_H_

Rthompson said:


> yup, they usually lick everything, mine do.. lmao


 She has also started trying to lick my daughters toes lol she is convinced miley thinks there worms and is going to eat them!


----------



## tracey_H_

Klymax said:


> thats actually a fantastic idea, i MUST get some of that, haha
> 
> 
> god i feel like such a dunce now xD


 Be warned though it stings like hell if you have any cuts! as i discovered today after one of the rabbits had scratched me!


----------



## Rthompson

Ohh open cuts... painful.. very painful... I just try to battle through the sting! haha..

and tell her not to worry, if she tries really hard she will only take the skin off, bone will still be there.. she can have a skeletoe


----------



## tracey_H_

Rthompson said:


> Ohh open cuts... painful.. very painful... I just try to battle through the sting! haha..
> 
> and tell her not to worry, if she tries really hard she will only take the skin off, bone will still be there.. she can have a skeletoe


 :lol2: Yeah its ok once the initial omg! and it does seem to heal quicker as well.She wears slippers now,when miley is on a wander! which she still licks,she just has very smelly feet me thinks!! either that or miley is not pleased about being named after miley cyrus! can see where she is coming from to be fair!!


----------



## Rthompson

Urgh.. is that where the name came from? thats harsh.. poor thing... no wonder she wants to eat toes.. revenge is sweet.. or sour.. depending on the cheese on the toes I guess.. haha


----------



## tracey_H_

Rthompson said:


> Urgh.. is that where the name came from? thats harsh.. poor thing... no wonder she wants to eat toes.. revenge is sweet.. or sour.. depending on the cheese on the toes I guess.. haha


 I know is pretty cruel!!! and she is mine aswell but she won in the end,anything for a quiet life!! i wanted to call her mercy,as duffy was playing on the radio when i bought her home! and its deff cheese lol


----------



## Rthompson

hahaha, damn kids!


----------



## tracey_H_

Ha yep they have a wonderfull way of getting what they want!! She now wants a snake as she spends most of her time on here now looking at the snake pics! not quite convinced bout that though!


----------



## Rthompson

Least you know she has good taste in pets


----------



## tracey_H_

She loves all animals,and is really good and does look after her pets (we have a few!) which is why im loosing this argument,she desperatly wants her own reptile now! I can see its gonna happen soon! have to admit though i do find snakes beautifull but they do scare me a little!


----------



## HowlCaine

That's actually not true. Reptiles don't have the capability to have any form of emotion such as love or trust because their brains only have certain segments that only help them in survival and nothing else. While other animals such as mammals and birds have the mental capacity to feel trust and love, lizards physically cannot, although taming a reptile makes them much more docile and lose those survival functions they were initially born with, they will never feel trust or emotion for literally anything.Not gonna lie though, I use to think my lizard trusted me too, but then I did more research in reptile biology which made me sad


----------



## Zincubus

tracey_H_ said:


> Hi iv had miley for coming up to 6 weeks now,and it couldnt be going better.Cant believe how cute and funny she is! She loves coming out,especially at night when its lights out for cuddles.But the last couple of nights she has started to snuggle up round my neck,and keeps licking my ear! it dosent really bother my apart from tickling lol,but im just wondering why she is doing this?




Lack of salt ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Azastral

Its an old, old thread...
But yeah, reading through it the discussion its quite amusing.

Im assuming the lights are going off and the heat isnt enough, so thats why its "snuggling" and keeps trying to get to the back of her neck, which is warm exposed skin. Also sounds like the lights are going off but the room is bright, so its still seeking warmth and awake. Licking, toes and back of ears will be more sweaty than other bits, beardies (like a lot of lizards) use their tongues to sample/test the air and surfaces when they are checking out their surroundings. 


Beardies are oddly attracted to toes though, ive witnessed that with my own.
And although lizards may not love, they do remember who supplies the food.


----------

